#  > فروشگاه سایت >  > فروشگاه امید اکبری (قطعات کامپیوتر) >  >  درخواست مادربرد  V5-561G لپ تاپ ایسر

## soheilttl

سلام وقت بخیر
در خواست مادربرد acer v5-561G  دا دارم

----------

